# 나기도 하였습니다



## lsaltern

Hello.  I am trying to understand the meaning of 나기도 하였습니다.  This is maybe the verbs 나다 and 하다?  If so, can you explain the difference between 했습니다 and 하였습니다?

This is the full sentence:
설거지를 하는 동안 접시끼리 달그락달그락 부딪히는 소리가 나기도 하였습니다.

Thank you!


----------



## Kross

lsaltern said:


> If so, can you explain the difference between 했습니다 and 하였습니다?


 There is not much difference between them in meaning. 했습니다 is just short for 하였습니다. So the former can be used there instead.


----------



## Pjdotcom

There is no difference between 했습니다. And 하였습니다. radically. But, 했습니다. is more colloquial. 

Nowadays ,even native speakers hardly distinguish between


----------



## lsaltern

That makes sense.  Thanks Kross and Pjdotcom!


----------

